# Yarn shop North Florida gulf coast



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

I need it find a good yarn shop in north Florida gulf coast. I am traveling from Wildwood Fl. To Pensacola. Any suggestions?


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Knit Map is a good resource, although not all shops may be listed

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/originensacola, fl/


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

There is 1 close to destin and Santa rosa beach. It is on the main route going through in a little strip mall. Unfortunately I don't remember the name. I googled knit shops and found it. Been there several times. There is also 1 in Walton beach. Good luck they are around


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Big help! I am RVing and knitting &#128522; Staying away from the NH snow...&#9924;&#65039;


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Downtown Books and Purl. This is a store in Apalachacola I visit every winter. I don't know if you will be near there but, if so, you won't be disappointed. It is a little jewel of a shop. We have been coming to this area for years and love it.

There is also a coffee/gift/yarn store in Port St Joe. Not as high end but very nice. I believe it is called The Coffee Shop.


----------



## Hinckley 1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Destin yarn shop on Highway 98 in Destin Florida


----------



## pianogirl47 (Jan 2, 2015)

The one in Ft. Walton Beach is closed&#128542;


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Luckylady7929 said:


> There is 1 close to destin and Santa rosa beach. It is on the main route going through in a little strip mall. Unfortunately I don't remember the name. I googled knit shops and found it. Been there several times. There is also 1 in Walton beach. Good luck they are around


The name of the shop is: Destin Yarn Shop. It is in Holiday Plaza and will be on the left side of the street if you are driving west.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Purl inside Downtown Books in Apalachicola. Wonderful shop!

If you're going to be in Tallahassee, we have three yarn shops here. And a new yarn shop recently opened up in nearby Thomasville, Georgia.

Hazel


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Pensacola has a great yarn shop called King's Sewing. I was there last winter. When you pull up you will question whether you made the right choice. When you 1st walk in the door you will think you made a mistake because all you see are a few sewing machines. BUT once you walk into the room on the right you will find yarn glory. She does not carry the typical yarns. You will not find any Caron or Red Heart and very few of the other brands you can purchase at a chain store. However, you will find some luscious yarns that are rayon, acrylic blends, cotton blends, linen and linen blends. I only made it over for 1 shopping trip last year, but spent about 2 hours ooing and awing over the yarns before making my $100 purchase. I am heading through that area when I leave TX heading to GA this spring and hope that we can stay in the area over night so I can make another shopping trip.


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

If you are coming across on I 10 Elite yarns is at 290 Main St, Crestview. My favorite in this area is Destin Yarn shop in Miramar Beach.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Fay's Needlecraft Botique on Apalachee Parkway in Tallahassee has LOTS of yarn of all kinds! It would be easy for you to get to, just get off of I 10 on 59 S (to Capps) go 5 miles and turn right. Just keep going until you get to 2702__on the right one light past the Department of Motor Vehicles Building. It's in a row of arranged pink cottages. Be careful or you'll pass them!


----------



## Knitknitwhit (Feb 7, 2013)

Downtown Books and Purl in Apalachicola....definitely agree with the others who mentioned it. Just LOVE it!!


----------



## Deniece (Jan 17, 2015)

Where are you from in NH?


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Isn't KP wonderful!


----------

